# It's me Mini :) - Now with a video



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Update: And now, we have a video. 

Been doing some work on the Mini, and finally finished the mods - well, as much as you can say "finished the mods" - I think we all know once you start, there's no real end. Anyway, this has a 15% pulley, Miltek exhaust, remap, larger intercooler, colour coded trim (the arches, bumpers and side skirts are black as standard), blue tinted windows, short-shifter kit, white custom side stripe and is lowered on Eibach springs. There's some other nice bits inside (iPod adaptor and stuff). Estimated output is about 215bhp. The balance, weight and handling of the car make it quite the drive - not quite the TT for refinement and experience, but a lot of fun, nontheless.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Been doing some work on the Mini, and finally finished the mods - well, as much as you can say "finished the mods" - I think we all know once you start, there's no real end. Anyway, this has a 15% pulley, Miltek exhaust, remap, larger intercooler, colour coded trim (the arches, bumpers and side skirts are black as standard), blue tinted windows, short-shifter kit, white custom side stripe and is lowered on Eibach springs. There's some other nice bits inside (iPod adaptor and stuff). Estimated output is about 215bhp. The balance, weight and handling of the car make it quite the drive - not quite the TT for refinement and experience, but a lot of fun, nontheless.


Nice one Pete, love those side graphics! Much better than a TT anyday of the week. 

The following mods (which would be extra to those you have listed) seem to be popular on other forums i frequent (excuse the edited crude C&P i did from other websites):

Rotrex supercharger, Milltek extractor manifold with sports catalysts, enlarged throttle housing, gas flowed cylinder head (big valve conversion), high performance sports camshaft, light alloy flywheel and chargecooler.

Should get you near 300 after that little lot is installed! ;o)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Should get you near 300 after that little lot is installed! ;o)


That'll be interesting through the front wheels... :lol:

Rotrex sounds an interesting mod - does the standard BM one run out of flow or does it become unreliable at higher boost pressures (and higher pulley speeds) ?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Nice one James, 
You were one of the first to tastefully modify your TT and the mini looks the business, top work.

215 bhp combined with the dynamics of the mini would make it stick to anyone's tail through any A or B road, and most tracks.

I seriously like these cars.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Must confess that if budget were no issue, certainly there'd be more mods going on! The throttle body is hovering in the back of my mind, as it's a known bottleneck in the setup.

I have heard that the flywheel has a nice effect, but they're also fairly costly, and make day-to-day driving less enjoyable, as you have to change the way you drive - easier to stall, I was told.

The camshaft upgrade was the straw that broke a tuned Mini's back the pther day - they'd reached about 245bhp and the engine died on the track. Could be a one off, but it's also in the back of my mind that there's a sensible limit for tuning the car - as well as the amont of power you want to put through just the front wheels. Still, it wouldn't stop me in a few years going even further, when I could replace it if i wanted!

As for the supercharger, I haven't heard of that many people replacing the standard one, but then the forums I'm on are fairly conservative (mini2.com and miniaddiction.co.uk).

However, with wedding in a few weeks, think funds need to be directed elwewhere anyway. Certainly though, your little list gets me plotting again - you just can't stop, can you?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Good stuff  , isn't that what a works s puts out? (210)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Good stuff  , isn't that what a works s puts out? (210)


Yes. There are 2 versions of thr works kit - the original at 200 and the newer version (which you can upgrade to from the first), which is 210. Just insanely expensive though - the bhp can be hand for sooo much less than what you pay for the works kit, although, of course, you lose your warranty on the replaced parts. The dealer is quite reasonable about it all though - they won't kick up a fuss if your radio packs up and you've fitted an aftermarket exhaust, for example.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

So you did all your modding and came under the work price? That's impressive


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Nice one James,
> You were one of the first to tastefully modify your TT and the mini looks the business, top work.


Thanks Stu  ... but it aint my Mini 

James.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> So you did all your modding and came under the work price? That's impressive


Just as an example, GTT offer a 190 bhp kit for about Â£300 (I think)... 10 short of a JCW for about Â£3000 less. :roll: Depends if you want warranty, JCW kit, badges and exhaust, etc - you get more than just the horses, but still not enough for the price. IMHO (although don't say this on a Mini forum for fear of death by flame), you have to have far too much money (or far too little sense) to opt for JCW kits.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > So you did all your modding and came under the work price? That's impressive
> ...


I think strong demand and marketing have dictated the JCW pricing - plus of course they have to allow for and underwrite the calculated warranty claims, and also what seems a healthy profit margin.

Mini customers do not seem that price sensitive.

Just take note WMCs recent experience before pushing that power envelop too far. I'd say 220hp with nice torque charcteristics would be ideal for overall fun and driveability/reliability.

Looks good tho (for a Mini :wink: )


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

My friend has the Cooper S Works & it was climbing all over the back of my standard 225 TTR 

Time to speak to those nice chaps at APR.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

head_ed said:


> My friend has the Cooper S Works & it was climbing all over the back of my standard 225 TTR


As you wold expected. 210 / 2 wheels, lighter & better handling.  You'd be hard pressed to keep up after a remap, until you reach a speed where the superior torque of the TT kicks in.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Update: And now, we have a video.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice video!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

great vid - very professional.
(perhaps you are a professional?)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

No - not a professional (although very nice of you to suggest I might be!) - just use some simple, but very effective software - iMovie for the Mac.


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Glad your still enjoying the Mini, they really go some with our stage 2 conversion dont they :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

thettshop said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Glad your still enjoying the Mini, they really go some with our stage 2 conversion dont they :wink:


What a shameless


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BTW Peter, what a SUPERB video! I really enjoyed that, top man!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

the good news is your car looks sweet 8) the bad newse is i cant see your video


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

You should just be able to click this link and "save target as" (IE) or "save link as" (firefox).

http://www.homepage.mac.com/peter.alexander/Car.mov

It is 24Mb, so it will take a few minutes.

Pete


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Very very 8) 
It could easily be an official Mini promo video! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Awesome movie  8)

Great car asswell !

Good luck and have fun !


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

well, it wasnt what I was expecting... but a great video and totally professional I think 

how is the depreciation on Mini's these days ? 
I always fancied one, but the 9 month waiting list ! and a poor test drive made me buy a tt in the end...

I'm ready for a change now, so might consider a mini again...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can't see the vid...


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> well, it wasnt what I was expecting... but a great video and totally professional I think
> 
> how is the depreciation on Mini's these days ?
> I always fancied one, but the 9 month waiting list ! and a poor test drive made me buy a tt in the end...
> ...


The depreciation has now hit the Mini a little - bought mine for 17k a year ago (fully kitted out, sat nav, etc), now worth about 13K from the dealer. The latest build year is more solid, less rattles and a few more features. The handling and feel of the car is vastly superior to the TT. (Flame suit on). :roll:

It doesn't look as nice in or out, though, of course.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> I can't see the vid...


You should just be able to click this link and "save target as" (IE) or "save link as" (firefox).

http://www.homepage.mac.com/peter.alexander/Car.mov

It is 24Mb, so it will take a few minutes.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Top video mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sometimes it is too much to repeat what others have said but this time it SO deserves to be said!

What a fabulous video - Sync of action to pics just superb.

BMW would pay cash for that!

FAB!

John


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Several people have asked for a DVD so am going to knock one out. If you want one, just email me. As only a few have asked, it's free for now - cos I'm not going to do inserts and labels and stuff.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Several people have asked for a DVD so am going to knock one out.


Can you do the DVD first though please?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

[Alan Partridge Voice]

A-haaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  

[/Alan Partridge Voice]


----------

